# Servlet, kann nicht den Treiber laden



## redneb (25. Jan 2006)

Hi,

habe seit mehreren Stunden das Problem das ich bei meinem Servlet den jdbc Treiber nicht laden kann. Bei einer "normalen" Anwendung funktioniert es einwandfrei.

Ich verwende Eclipse 3.1, C:\Programme\Java\mysql-connector-java-3.1.12\mysql-connector-java-3.1.12-bin.jar

Der JConnector ist auch im Classpath eingetragen.

Macht es einen unterschied ob der Treiber in der doPost, doGet oder init Methode geladen wird? Hab aber auch alle 3 schon ausprobiert. Erhalte immer wieder "No suitable Driver" und/oder eine "ClassNotFound" Exception.

Der Aufruf erfolg folgendermaßen


```
try {
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
		} 
		catch (ClassNotFoundException e) { 
			System.out.println("ClassNotFound Exception: " + e.getMessage()); 
		}
```

habe auch schon Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance() versucht... 



Und ja gegoogelt und im Forum geschaut hab ich auch schon, aber verstehs trotzdem nicht. Hab nichts passendes gefunden was den Fehler behebt.

Axo was vielleicht noch wichtig wär zu wissen, ich habe ein Tomcat-Projekt erstellt und die Klasse mit dem Treiberladen befindet sich in einem Paket.



Dankeschön[/code]


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Jan 2006)

Treiber .jar in WEB-INF/lib


----------



## redneb (25. Jan 2006)

ich habe die .jar mal in den WEB-INF/lib Ordner eingebunden, dabei wurde die .jar auch entpackt.

Erfolgt der Aufruf immernoch mit "Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");" oder ändert sich die Angabe da sich der Treiber entpackt hat?

und soll die .jar überhaupt entpackt in den Ordner oder nur die datei .jar ?


Der Titel sollte so langsam in meinem Fall nicht mehr "Servlet, kann nicht den Treiber laden" lauten, sondern "Servlet + mySql = Kopfschmerzen"^^


Danke


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Jan 2006)

nicht entpackt: in WEB-INF/lib

entpackt (macht man aber nicht): in WEB-INF/classes


----------



## redneb (25. Jan 2006)

Cool dankeschön!!!

es hat funktioniert!


*CLOSED*


----------

